# Has it become a Habit???



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

Hello fellow vapers 

As of lately I have little to no feel to vape. I've been vaping for 10 months and since have not touched a cig but now I don't even crave a vape either . I downgraded back to SubOhm and still on 3mg juice

I've tried 0mg but I dnt find a kick in it.. its J's too mild for my liking but because I dnt crave for the nicotine I've realised that vaping has now just become a Habit as I can easily go thru a day or 2 without a vape but somehow I always look for it. . Take a few puff just for the lekkeheid lol . 

Am I imagining things or has it now become a Habit more than anything. How can I properly enjoy 0mg juice because I dnt see the need to put nicotine in my body when it's not needed

And by the way I doubt I'll ever go back to cigs.. They totally gross me out. The smoke even burns my nose and I've grown to literally HATE cig smoke.. 

Anyone else experiencing this that can advise the next step as I dnt see myself quiting vaping as I enjoy the cloud and flava but that's about it

Thanks


----------



## RichJB (20/10/16)

I would just roll with it. If you feel no need to vape, don't. For me, it's mostly the mechanical habit of raising something to my lips and blowing out clouds. I got over the nic long ago so I don't get cravings. I rarely vape away from home, I'll only take my vape if I'm going to be at a friend's house for a period of at least a few hours. If I'm going out in public, I leave the vape at home. I can happily go five or six hours between vapes.

I'm vaping quite a lot at home, mainly because I'm trying to go through juices as I have many I've mixed and want to sample. If it wasn't for that, I would only take a toot every couple of hours. If you don't really need it, count yourself among the lucky ones and just do it as and when it feels right.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cave Johnson (20/10/16)

I prefer the term "Hobby"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (20/10/16)

Congrats on kicking the nicotine habit...

Try using juice with higher PG content. PG is known to provide a throat hit. I assume you are probably vaping a 70/30 mix at the moment, so possibly try a 60VG/40PG or 50/50 blend to simulate the nic sensation. Mints and menthols might help with this as well.

Ideally, if you can stop vaping it would be best, but I suppose the act of inhaling and exhaling smoke/vapour is what keeps us smoking/vaping as well.

Good Luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

RichJB said:


> I would just roll with it. If you feel no need to vape, don't. For me, it's mostly the mechanical habit of raising something to my lips and blowing out clouds. I got over the nic long ago so I don't get cravings. I rarely vape away from home, I'll only take my vape if I'm going to be at a friend's house for a period of at least a few hours. If I'm going out in public, I leave the vape at home. I can happily go five or six hours between vapes.
> 
> I'm vaping quite a lot at home, mainly because I'm trying to go through juices as I have many I've mixed and want to sample. If it wasn't for that, I would only take a toot every couple of hours. If you don't really need it, count yourself among the lucky ones and just do it as and when it feels right.


Yeah that's it. . Lol.. I only vape at work as I'm in my office all day and allowed to vape freely . I think u hit the nail on the head with the 'mechanical motion habit'.

I too stopped vaping at home unless I have a fellow vaper in the vicinity lol but again habit forming as these days when I go out or just generally drive then my mod slays behind 

I wanted to stop completely and twice before sold literally everything I had. But always end up buying again just for the habit

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> I prefer the term "Hobby"


Lol naa I'm pass the hobby stages hence going back to subohming . It was more a hobby for me when I was building and experimenting but I'm over that


----------



## KlutcH (20/10/16)

Definitely feels like a habit and not an addiction to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Hello fellow vapers
> 
> As of lately I have little to no feel to vape. I've been vaping for 10 months and since have not touched a cig but now I don't even crave a vape either . I downgraded back to SubOhm and still on 3mg juice
> 
> ...


Yeah bro - count yourself as one of the lucky ones, i'm pretty hooked on the nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

Cespian said:


> Congrats on kicking the nicotine habit...
> 
> Try using juice with higher PG content. PG is known to provide a throat hit. I assume you are probably vaping a 70/30 mix at the moment, so possibly try a 60VG/40PG or 50/50 blend to simulate the nic sensation. Mints and menthols might help with this as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Cespian . Problem is where do I get those juices? I'm use2 buying over the counter which us mostly 70/30 and 80/20


----------



## Caveman (20/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Hello fellow vapers
> 
> As of lately I have little to no feel to vape. I've been vaping for 10 months and since have not touched a cig but now I don't even crave a vape either . I downgraded back to SubOhm and still on 3mg juice
> 
> ...



I suppose in the beginning many of us wanted exactly that to happen. I don't think anyone really started vaping with the intent to continue forever, it was supposed to be about getting off the stinkies. If you feel no need to vape and you don't want to, why do it? Personally for me it has become more about the flavor and the enjoyment of the experience than the cravings really and I do enjoy it immensely. 90% of my flavors I make are 1 - 3mg now in any case. I don't know what will happen once I am fully rid of the nicotine. Only time will tell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Boktiet (20/10/16)

I have also started to notice that I am also more after the flavour than the Nic itself. I also don't crave the Nic but I do have the habit of drawing and blowing clouds. I just find myself chasing flavour more nowadays as the 'cloud' novelty has worn off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/16)

Consider getting some FA FLASH hit enhancer. You add it to your 0 mg juice for that kick.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cespian (20/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Thanks @Cespian . Problem is where do I get those juices? I'm use2 buying over the counter which us mostly 70/30 and 80/20



Try the who has stock section 

Otherwise, send me a PM and I'll hook you up with some PG that you can add to your juices. PG carries the flavour quite well so it will not diulte it by too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

Cespian said:


> Try the who has stock section
> 
> Otherwise, send me a PM and I'll hook you up with some PG that you can add to your juices. PG carries the flavour quite well so it will not diulte it by too much.


Awesum man.. I'm going to give 0mg a bash one more time and see what happens . Couldv been the flava itself as it was a fruit salad type vape but I'm back to liking the custardy deserts .. il keep u posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (20/10/16)

my advice is to mix a slightly heavier pg based juice or extemely low nic (1-1.5mg) juice for the feel and throat hit. The day you find no more enjoyment from the vaping, stop. i cant stop just yet due to the childlike fascination of blowing big clouds and the sheer variety of flavours one can create. as @Cave Johnson said, treat it as a hobby and not a habit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (20/10/16)

It goes without saying that you should avoid DIY juice mixing as well. If you want to stop, that is. If it wasn't for DIY, I reckon I would have stopped vaping by now. The challenge/fun of mixing is a major inducement to continue with vaping.

But I think even that will wane over time. I'm going to make a prediction: Wayne Walker won't be making juices in three years time. He's all "oooh, this is my dream job, there is nothing else I want to do" now. But he has only just started doing it for a living. Mixing all day every day, doing videos and podcasts constantly, living nothing other than mixing - he is going to get gatvol of it sooner or later.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> my advice is to mix a slightly heavier pg based juice or extemely low nic (1-1.5mg) juice for the feel and throat hit. The day you find no more enjoyment from the vaping, stop. i cant stop just yet due to the childlike fascination of blowing big clouds and the sheer variety of flavours one can create. as @Cave Johnson said, treat it as a hobby and not a habit.


Lol yes the childlike fascination #truestory 

I'm going to buy a 30ml 0mg and 30ml 3mg and mix the 2 ..What shud I end up with??


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (20/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Lol yes the childlike fascination #truestory
> 
> I'm going to buy a 30ml 0mg and 30ml 3mg and mix the 2 ..What shud I end up with??



a 1.5mg...

you can also use this to blend flavours you like. my daily rotation version created this way is a 1.5mg gummiberry and XXX blend. it tastes fantastic...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

I previously was a Reefer for almost 10 yrs and for those who can relate, it's damn addictive. One day my wife asked me ''do u still enjoy the reefing like when u started or is it just the fact that u so use2 reefing that u feel the NEED to have a tank instead of the WANT'' ... The next day I sold everything lol 

What made it easier tho was the fact that I just started vaping and the fact that all my fascination was in the new art of vaping etc I kinda lost interest in reefing..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> a 1.5mg...
> 
> you can also use this to blend flavours you like. my daily rotation version created this way is a 1.5mg gummiberry and XXX blend. it tastes fantastic...


I hear alot about this XXX .. who in CT stocks it. I need to give it a try. I could never smoke menthol cigs due to it resulting in instant migraines. But vaping it may be diferent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (20/10/16)

i think VM is based in cape town. you can probably order and collect directly...


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (20/10/16)

have a chat with @Oupa and he will guide you with whatever you need.


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

Serious.. lol.. always thort they in Durbs.. thanks man will look into it


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Congrats on getting off the nic @JsPLAYn 

I have no idea what it feels like though
I am stuck on 12-18mg 

But I am making progress. I can stomach 9mg occasionally, depending on the juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats on getting off the nic @JsPLAYn
> 
> I have no idea what it feels like though
> I am stuck on 12-18mg
> ...


Thanks @Silver ..

Geez louise .. that's high .. I smoked for about 18yrs combined and just before I started vaping I was smoking 2 packs a day . I started on the ego twist MTL and hit 18mg but when I bought my 1st SubOhm I couldn't even handle 6 so I stuck to 3 for pass 10mnths amd it helped as since day one of vaping I was strong enough to fight the urge of cigs and soon enough I became revolted by the smell of cig smoke and that's where it all made sense for me and that day I could relate to what my wife always complained about and she has never ever touched a cig in her life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (20/10/16)

@JsPLAYn 
Very friendly couple and you can either order via post or collect certain days.
They stay and operate out of Brackenfell.
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/contact-us/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @JsPLAYn
> Very friendly couple and you can either order via post or collect certain days.
> They stay and operate out of Brackenfell.
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/contact-us/


Thanks @KZOR


----------



## Huffapuff (20/10/16)

I think you're pretty lucky @JsPLAYn, I'm still pretty hooked on vaping (happily though!). Like @RichJB it's mostly mechanical for me - after trying every possible way to quit smoking I realised that the physical action of putting something in my mouth, taking a drag and exhaling is something that my addictive personality needs. I justify vaping in that while I'm still addicted, at least it's to the least harmful option out there.

If you would like some lower nic or zero nic juices with a throat hit PM me with what you like and I'll mix something up for you. Us Kaapies have to look out for one another!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/10/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I think you're pretty lucky @JsPLAYn, I'm still pretty hooked on vaping (happily though!). Like @RichJB it's mostly mechanical for me - after trying every possible way to quit smoking I realised that the physical action of putting something in my mouth, taking a drag and exhaling is something that my addictive personality needs. I justify vaping in that while I'm still addicted, at least it's to the least harmful option out there.
> 
> If you would like some lower nic or zero nic juices with a throat hit PM me with what you like and I'll mix something up for you. Us Kaapies have to look out for one another!


Thanks alot dude. Appreciate it. But going to try the 0 and 3 mix 1st and see how throaty it is. . 1.5mg isn't bad I think lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (20/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Hello fellow vapers
> 
> As of lately I have little to no feel to vape. I've been vaping for 10 months and since have not touched a cig but now I don't even crave a vape either . I downgraded back to SubOhm and still on 3mg juice
> 
> ...



IMO this is an achievement and not a con. I will happily quit vaping if this happens to me. Just go with it and if you feel you no longer want to vape, then don't

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Waine (20/10/16)

For me, vaping is a definitily a habit. 

Nicotine is a drug. Drugs help people feel better about themselves. Drugs are habit forming, addictive, whether psychologically or physically. Nicotine is one of the most widely used and most addictive drugs on the planet. It's actually mindless that smoking cigarettes was ever made legal. But society cannot undo that now, it's too late. 

I have for most of my life consumed nicotine, tried to stop dozens of times. Sometimes for years, but I always return to the B**ch "Lady Nicotine." I have a love / hate relationship with her. 

Caffeine is also a drug, it is a mild stimulant. I am addicted to Caffeine. I cannot live one day without coffee. Coffee is the most abundantly consumed beverage in the world.

I mainly Vape because it is 95% safer than smoking tobacco. And I crave nicotine. I love the effects of nicotine on my nervous system. Consuming nicotine is one of the most gratifying / satisfying things I do for myself.

It just so happens that modern technology has given us vaping as we know it. So now, smokers can get their fix without poisoning themselves with cigarettes. In turn, I have resolved to enjoy vaping with all its toys, tricks, gadgets, and the effort required to maintain the gear, which make me feel happy. I love "playing" with these beautiful shiny gadgets in my spare time and sharing / interacting with fellow vapers. I love my vaping rituals and routines. It's a double bonus: I get my nicotine and I get to play. We all love to play. Some men play with a little white ball on a big green field, some play with train sets, fountain pens or with postage stamps. I play with my little metal vaping toys and it makes me happy. It is important to find something that makes you happy, as long as it does not harm others physically or emotionally.

Yes, vaping is my habit, who cares? it harms no one in the process. Unless one is obsessive about vaping, or addicted to shopping and one is spending all the family's money on vaping gear, then vaping becomes unhealthy.

No, my habit does not worry me. But that's just me.





I 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Tockit (22/10/16)

I never smoked a cigarette in all my life. Probably took a puff twice in my lifetime and that was it. Stuff tasted horrible. Then I started smoking hookah in my matric year and for me it was about the flavour. I started vaping just over 2 months ago as making a hookah pipe became more of a chore. I love the ease and convenience of a vape. Also I have a bit of a sweet tooth. So now I can taste all the desert I want without feeling guilty. Zero calories aswell. Lol 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (23/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Hello fellow vapers
> 
> As of lately I have little to no feel to vape. I've been vaping for 10 months and since have not touched a cig but now I don't even crave a vape either . I downgraded back to SubOhm and still on 3mg juice
> 
> ...


I would have to think any repetitive action can be something of a habit,and like you I'm down to 3mg.nic.But I seriously think if necessary I could stop.Only I would miss my gear the tinkering and my forum friends.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JsPLAYn (23/10/16)

kev mac said:


> I would have to think any repetitive action can be something of a habit,and like you I'm down to 3mg.nic.But I seriously think if necessary I could stop.Only I would miss my gear the tinkering and my forum friends.


Yup.. here I'm asking what stage I'm in and just bought a new mod yesterday AGAIN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (23/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Yup.. here I'm asking what stage I'm in and just bought a new mod yesterday AGAIN


What mod is that?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (23/10/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> What mod is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hugo 133 .quite a brilliantly setup mod.. NOT a evolve DNA but similar features especially the display but they have placed there fine tune settings onboard so dnt need a pc coz u can fine tune it on the mod itself..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (23/10/16)

I call dibs on the mod. You will be selling by next week Friday I'm guessing  lol 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (23/10/16)

Tockit said:


> I call dibs on the mod. You will be selling by next week Friday I'm guessing  lol
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Lol.. yip I get bored quick.. fomo gets the best of me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (23/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Yup.. here I'm asking what stage I'm in and just bought a new mod yesterday AGAIN


Just accept it.It can't be helped.Seriously,if I buy a mod per week I'm still ahead cash wise vs.my smoke habit,not to mention healthier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Hello fellow vapers
> 
> As of lately I have little to no feel to vape. I've been vaping for 10 months and since have not touched a cig but now I don't even crave a vape either . I downgraded back to SubOhm and still on 3mg juice
> 
> ...


I would simply say WELL DONE. You are free from all impulses. I am working hard to get there.

Enjoy it when you feel like it even if it is twice a year. Your wallet and lady wont complain at the extra bucks either. You now have freedom. NICE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (24/10/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I would simply say WELL DONE. You are free from all impulses. I am working hard to get there.
> 
> Enjoy it when you feel like it even if it is twice a year. Your wallet and lady wont complain at the extra bucks either. You now have freedom. NICE.


Thanks man .. I think the scaling down already did the trick as I dnt have2 build coils and rewick it's just simply popping in a new coil so TIME saved.. It may cost a bit more than building but I vape allot less so shud be more or less the same or less on Spending CASH wise. So all in all its nt that bad now like it use2 be and also I never regard a new mod at full value as I sell old and put by for new so technically u not really paying the full retail price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (27/10/16)

Another way I look at vaping is Simple, I pay R..... a month to stay off cigarettes. Whether I am paying a doctor, a therapist, or a vaping vendor. I'm still going to pay someone, or pay for something that fills the nicotine void. If I don't Vape, I know myself. I will somehow, in some way, go back to cigarettes. So that's how I justify the S#*t load of money I spend on vaping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (29/10/16)

Vaping has become my life style, and 3.5 years in I know that I will never quit vaping. But like with everything else in life the flow should be what is right for the individual, and only the individual themself can make that call.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

